# The Best Kiss You Ever Had



## Inspector Kate (Apr 2, 2009)

No two are alike. Some people can't kiss if their life depended on it. Just to illustrate, let me describe a bad one before I get to the good.

I was once stuck in the backseat of a car with a guy I knew in high school, let's call him Freddie. We had a thing, or sorts, and there we were alone. So I take the chance and sort of move in for a kiss, hoping he'd take the hint.

He does, and suddenly it's like suction central on my face! He used such force I thought he'd opened a black hole on my mouth, that's how bad it was. When I pulled away it was with _great_ relief, I can tell you.

So now, for my best kiss.

Mine was when I was 14. I haven't had anything like it since, because...I don't know, maybe it has something to do with that time of my life, when I was relatively happy, just growing up, etc. Besides that, it was my first kiss.

So, I had a boyfriend. His name was Tony. Cute, dark italian guy and very smart. He walked me home that night (I'd gone to visit him--he lived in my neighborhood a coupla streets away) and we stopped at the corner of my street.

"So...guess I gotta say goodbye" he says to me.

"Yeah..." I say, so eloquently, and throw in a shuffling shy step for good measure.

"I'll see you at school," he says to me--and at this point my heart's pounding and I can't think of anything but_ is he gonna kiss me_ and _will I like it_ and _oh my god I hope my breath is ok_...

And then he goes--"so...can I kiss you now?" And I thought that it was sweet that he asked me and I said yes, I think, but not very loudly and he leans in. I can smell his cologne, and my heart's really going crazy now. That first touch of his lips is like electricity. I felt a bolt rush through me at that very point of contact down to my toes. It was warm, velvet, and wet without being a sloppy mess, and totally perfect.

How about you?


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

I've not had a good enough kiss worth noting.
So, yeah.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

JoeMetallic said:


> I've not had a good enough kiss worth noting.
> So, yeah.


Better or worse than no kisses?


----------



## Robatix (Mar 26, 2009)

The best kiss I've ever had is the one my mommy gives me every night before I go to sleep.


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

There was this super cute girl. She and I crushed on each other... one day I worked up the nerve to kiss her. It rocked. I was so high on that one kiss I stayed awake for 2 days straight.


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

I was 13 and on a school-trip to France. She was French. It was on the ferry home and I had just been celebrating a massive win on the slot machines (which I was not meant to be on, Naughty me!). 

I kissed her on the stairs to the next deck, and it was AWESOME. None of those repressed Irish girl kisses.



Bear said:


> There was this super cute girl. She and I crushed on each other... one day I worked up the nerve to kiss her. It rocked. I was so high on that one kiss I stayed awake for 2 days straight.


Right on!


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

Nightriser said:


> Better or worse than no kisses?


_Something_ is better than nothing, I suppose :crazy:


----------



## Alanna (Dec 15, 2008)

Worst kiss was during the summer when I was fifteen. I got really drunk, the drunkest I've ever gotten in my life. I was hanging out in a park with some friends from school. Anyways, at one point I was lying on the grass with a boy I didn't know that well (he had just been in one of my classes), and he raised his head over mine and kissed me, and like, didn't bother to hold his head up with his own strength any more, and smushed my face and slobbered all over me, and his tongue went EVERYWHERE. Eventually I pushed him off of me and ran to throw up. After that night I never saw him again.

Best kiss...I've decided not to say.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Mine was really a series of two kisses the same day and same guy.
He reeled me in so much that I didn't care and grabbed his shirt and kissed him.
Then the back seat of my car I was basically taught.
He gave me a very slow and sensual kiss.
I still use it to this day and it impresses. roud:


----------



## moon (Nov 29, 2008)

Worst kiss. First french kiss, first time drunk. Day before my fifteenth birthday. My dad barges into the boy's house. Tells me & my two friends to get in the car. We're walking out of the boy's room & I turn to say bye & boy kisses me. It was off & awkward & unexpected & gross. And my dad was there madder than hell.

Best kiss. First kiss between my boyfriend & I. A few months before my sixteenth birthday. At his house, on his bed. He'd just asked me out officially. It was late, we were watching a movie. I fell asleep. He woke me leaning over me & kissed me. It was deep, & long, & sexy, & perfect. Honest to god I saw fireworks :blushed:


----------



## Ungweliante (Feb 26, 2009)

I do remember one time when me and my ex were sitting on a bus, going to my place, and we had this really electrical feeling about us. Both knew what would happen. The entire half an hour there was just looks, expectations and grinning. When we got to my place I threw him against a wall and we basically ate each other, me unbuttoning his pants in this ecstatic hurry :happy:

Heh, worst kiss I've had is probably my own and also my first. I remember being in my early teens and had the same ex over at my room. We had this really nice setting, watching a good movie and caressing each other. He asked me if we should kiss now and I was like "Yeah, I want to." Really nervous, too. I knew nothing about good kissing technique. First time I was like a vacuum cleaner on him and he just smiled afterwards, giving a bit of technical advice. After ten minutes it was a lot better. I still feel embarrassed about that, but whoever is a master in the beginning? :blushed:


----------



## bronwen (May 18, 2009)

It was with the object of my affection at our work party seven months ago. Man, I was plastered. But, I clearly remember the moment leading up to it. I placed my hand on his leg and told him not to be nervous, as I'm ten years younger, and then ... well, we kissed briefly. I think about it all the time, even though he told me there's no way we'll ever be in a relationship together. =( I still really adore him.


----------



## Ungweliante (Feb 26, 2009)

I think that's so wonderful! Be patient...you might still get him in the end :happy:


----------



## Decon (Dec 9, 2008)

Hooded Knight said:


> I've not had a good enough kiss worth noting.
> So, yeah.


 
Same. What's crazy is I wanted to kiss my last GF, but it seems we never got that far before we broke up.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Decon said:


> Same. What's crazy is I wanted to kiss my last GF, but it seems we never got that far before we broke up.


You guys can kiss me.
I'd guarantee you would remember it.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

I don't think for me it is a matter of one amazing kiss over another. It is more that some people match up better. One girl after my marriage ended was (and still is) the perfect person for me. The way our lips fit together you would assume we were made from the same cast. I don't know if we just move in the same fashion or if we are somehow in tune or what. But from the first time we kissed we had the most amazing passion I have ever experienced. You hear about the one that people find where there are sparks. Well it isn't a myth, she was the one for me. It will be tough for anyone to top what are lips had. 

Oh and DayLight I think I could give you a run for your money :wink:


----------



## thewindlistens (Mar 12, 2009)

I've never had a best kiss, all of them just put me off. I wish I could just have sex without touching anything with my mouth.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

thewindlistens said:


> I've never had a best kiss, all of them just put me off. I wish I could just have sex without touching anything with my mouth.


Wow. I guess that is what a prostitute is for.


----------



## thewindlistens (Mar 12, 2009)

TreeBob said:


> Wow. I guess that is what a prostitute is for.


I don't want a prostitute, I want a girl who can kiss and doesn't smoke.

Sigh, OK, maybe I was exaggerating a bit. But it's still annoying as hell. You're with a girl and when you finally kiss it's like, "hey, I'm gonna bite your tongue off, that OK?"


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

well you never mentioned that in the last post. Besides it is simple to find women who don't smoke (it is disgusting eh?)


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Best kiss is when I lost my virginity the first time. What a rush.:laughing:

Worst kiss is when my dog licks me on the lips.:angry:


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Lance said:


> Best kiss is when I lost my virginity the first time. What a rush.:laughing:


Really! What a rush!:mellow:


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Lance said:


> Best kiss is when I lost my virginity the first time.


You can lose it more than once?


----------



## Robatix (Mar 26, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> You can lose it more than once?


Yeah, it grows back.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Robatix said:


> Yeah, it grows back.


Do three more grow back in the place of the old one?


----------



## hotgirlinfl (May 15, 2009)

it was when I was a senior in high school,my bf at the time was such a great kisse,the best kiss was every time we kissed.


----------



## Robatix (Mar 26, 2009)

Alhurriya said:


> Do three more grow back in the place of the old one?


Only if you're in love.


----------



## KerryLee (Jan 22, 2009)

I know it is very typical but the best kiss was only recent and I'm 30 and have kissed a few er frogs ha-ha! I mean I have had some very nice hot kisses that I would have chosen from to be best etc but wow have those been well and truly stumped by my boyfriend.
It's going to sound very corny and over the top and pains me to say it but ..seriously a certain way he kisses me somethimes just literally blows me away! 
It's a kiss that seems to speak volumes and every cell in my body just, I dunno, relaxes or something, I feel really light and weak (I know I know how very cliche).. I swear he does something different when he kisses me like that but I dunno what he does.. it's just feels so passionate and intense, so incredibly profound, no-one has ever kissed me like that in my life .. I don't think it's a technique thing at all, I think it's how he feels, you know, like in his intention.. he's an amazingly special person :blushed:


----------



## Female INFJ (Feb 27, 2010)

_Inspector Kate_ - thank you for this topic, because i feel like kissing, i shall revive it...i liked your stories!



Dr. Metallic said:


> I've not had a good enough kiss worth noting.
> So, yeah.


_Dr. Metallic_ - i'm sorry to hear this - hope you have had a great kiss, since you last posted this - i observe you are an august person? we are naturals (generally) in this department of kissing!

Well i have been fortunate, i cannot say i disliked any of my kisses...My first was emotional my boy friend was a foreigner ( Japanese ) and he had to move away and there were little tears in my eyes, and i tip toed up to kiss him and he held me close, and i forgot that he was going away for a bit - i think it was really sweet...

I guess I also recall an Italian boyfriend of mine, quite touchy-feely which is not like me, so i like that a lot, but he was like a 'movie kiss' type, he would push me against the wall and kiss me passionately and stuff...i like that!


----------



## OctoberSkye (Jun 3, 2010)

My best kiss(es) were just last week. I guess I've had a few hot ones in the past, but last Friday made me forget them all. Too bad the memories of the worst kisses are still there.

Anyway, there's just something about that first kiss. Sitting so close to one another, knowing both of you have been thinking about it for hours. Talking, about nothing in particular, and then The Look. The 12 inches between you turning into 11, turning into 10, turning into... and then hesitation. One of you has to make the first move. Me. And then it's like you've known each other for years instead of just weeks. Nothing in the world matters but the two of you...


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

Inspector Kate said:


> And then he goes--"so...can I kiss you now?" And I thought that it was sweet that he asked me and I said yes, I think, but not very loudly and he leans in. I can smell his cologne, and my heart's really going crazy now. That first touch of his lips is like electricity. I felt a bolt rush through me at that very point of contact down to my toes. It was warm, velvet, and wet without being a sloppy mess, and totally perfect.
> 
> How about you?


I felt that 'heart going crazy feeling' the first time I kissed my husband. That would be my most memorable, best kiss.


----------



## Socrates (Feb 1, 2010)

What about... as a technicality... if you haven't had the first one?


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

then treasure it when it happens.


----------



## Socrates (Feb 1, 2010)

It probably won't.


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

In the rain, in the middle of a thunderstorm, outside and soaked.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

timeless said:


> In the rain, in the middle of a thunderstorm, outside and soaked.


It was.. absolutely.. timeless..


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

I was 16, I kissed an African girl. We were shoveling snow out in front of a driveway, and being me, I was trying to impress her by showing my strength and skill. Well, I ended up being a moron and falling over on a patch of black ice into the snow. Anyway, she comes along and helps me out (it's like 16 inches deep), and then we get back to work. Soon, however, she slips and falls on ice, so i help her up. The moment that happened, she pretty much gave me a flying glomp and clamped her mouth over mine, then the tongues started... *bliss*


----------



## Rayne (Apr 28, 2010)

timeless said:


> In the rain, in the middle of a thunderstorm, outside and soaked.


That actually sounds amazing.


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

Graice said:


> That actually sounds amazing.


and romantic. 
My husband proposed to me when it was raining (only lightly) and we were standing on the beach.


----------



## Female INFJ (Feb 27, 2010)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> I was 16, I kissed an African girl. We were shoveling snow out in front of a driveway, and being me, I was trying to impress her by showing my strength and skill. Well, I ended up being a moron and falling over on a patch of black ice into the snow. Anyway, she comes along and helps me out (it's like 16 inches deep), and then we get back to work. Soon, however, she slips and falls on ice, so i help her up. The moment that happened, she pretty much gave me a flying glomp and clamped her mouth over mine, then the tongues started... *bliss*


That is such a cool story, enjoyed reading it


----------



## SlowPoke68 (Apr 26, 2010)

Once in Guadalajara when I realized that the best kissers are voluptuous Hispanic women in their 30's and 40's.


----------

